# "TT" Number plates? Who has what? post your pics!



## MARKDABROWSKI (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seen alot of TT's since owning mine with TT specific plates on. Just wondering who has them and who has the best for there TT? I have seen a few with ***TTC on them, there rather cool  Also seen a roadster with TTR ***
Must see at least one a day and always wonder if there a TTOC or forum member!
Here's my TT plate..


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

illegal 

where in swindon are you?

ive got my name who needs a tt plate


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

theres two good ones on here

l9w tt (low tt)

54 tt


----------



## MARKDABROWSKI (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Matt, i'm in Hayden End (near Red House) Swindon. Do you live near? If so, i prob see you every day! lol
L9WTT sounds ace! Daft question but i have to ask!......Is it lowered? :lol: Mine should read "H19HTT" as it looks like a 4x4 at that height! Gonna have to see charlie in the new year for some Apex springs.


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

yeh im in redhouse 

thought it was over this way by the looks of your pic

ive got apex from charlie but they aint fitted yet tho


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

l9w tt is slammed


----------



## MARKDABROWSKI (Sep 25, 2009)

PM'd you Matt.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

And mine,


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So long as you don't mind it being on a MKII then here is mine. It was on two MKI's though!
By the way the reason I went for it is that it is my birth year. Yes I know.... Old fart.


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Who's got *TTW 1N *on Ebay for £35k  :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

R18E ME on my baby at min
I also Own SP08T TT tho which must be worth a prettypenny (any offers?) :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mine


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

i have TT02ZST


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT AUDE








Dirty car but its a daily driver.


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

heres mine,
my name being Kris:


----------



## robclarke (Jul 8, 2009)

Complete coincidence that the exact TT I wanted had a plate with may name on it! Call it fate I guess!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

There's a TT51 MCN near me in London, don't know if the owner is on here at all. Quite a nice plate.


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

S10 KTT:










For sale as well - £550

Daz


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> TT AUDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have said T7 is more like TT than T2???

54 TT is the best on here I reckon!!


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

as close as i could get to RICK TT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine:


----------



## modified_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Am selling my car so my plate is up for sale too...K00L TT (K66L TT)










On ebay too...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170424474852&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres mine;


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's mine, *DVLA* issued, beat that  :!:

Hope you all had a nice christmas.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is mine low tt. Up for sale at the mo so the plate could be for sale


----------



## Mr Tickle (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's mine, my initials are MWT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

You would think T1 TTY would be on a TT wouldn't you? Alas, it's on a Porsche Boxter S, probably belonging to famous, shameless glamour or Page 3 model.

Quite a few websites (particularly spare parts locators) offer the facility to search the DVLA registrations database. If bored, you can have some limited fun with it, searching to see if rude and/or amusing registrations are out there and on which vehicles. Last time I looked, AUD 1 was on a Q7, presumably belonging to Audi UK, but who knows?

I wonder if bored DVLA employees with access to the full database amuse themselves at lunchtime by doing such searches and seeing who owns the rights to particular registrations?

Doug


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

TT FAN


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

There's a lot of plates on here that would be getting a £60 ticket if they showed up round my way that's for sure. DVLA are also increasingly keen for reports on mis represented plates as well as they will happily sell them on.

G


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

G7COG said:


> There's a lot of plates on here that would be getting a £60 ticket if they showed up round my way that's for sure. DVLA are also increasingly keen for reports on mis represented plates as well as they will happily sell them on.
> 
> G


Well my pic is only a photoshop - S10 KTT on the car - 100% legit!!!

Daz


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

its been on 2 TTs in 5 years, no tugs _yet _......


----------



## eyeball (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone got a shaped rear plate, like you get on Rover 75s? I'm wondering if it would look good or bad.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

not bad for £245 and yes initials are ASR :lol:


----------



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Beats me why the uk never caught on to the personal number plate boom. Here in Australia you can have what ever is available and what ever combination of letters or number or just letters you wish. There are some conditions like it cant be offencive to anyone. A personal number plate in melbourne costs a one off payment of $495 and you can choose the background colour etc. Check out the link. http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/Home/Reg ... berPlates/


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Aussie tt said:


> Beats me why the uk never caught on to the personal number plate boom. Here in Australia you can have what ever is available and what ever combination of letters or number or just letters you wish. There are some conditions like it cant be offencive to anyone. A personal number plate in melbourne costs a one off payment of $495 and you can choose the background colour etc. Check out the link. http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/Home/Reg ... berPlates/


When I was in Australia I wished the UK had the same policy!!! Red, green, blue, black etc and have whatever reg you want!! And they all cost the same! Not fair!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd love one of those 'heritage' number plates with a black background and silver lettering. I saw one on an Audi S3 in Ambleside and it looked great. However, I think the guy was taking a big risk with a plate costing several grand and not one I'd want to run.

My simple, dateless plate (not based on my initials) cost £3,000 and I'm planning to keep it until I'm too old and infirm to drive and then pass it on to my son, so I don't want to risk any fudging or forging that might cause my right to display it to be withdrawn. Clearly, people with less costly DVLA Select plates feel it's worth the risk, I dunno?

From what I've seen on the police telly programs, they're usually fairly lenient on the first pull. I recall on one they pulled a bird, ahem, with a RIDICULOUS looking plate that breached just about every rule in the book. She played dumb blonde and I think they were just too amused to come down hard on her, ahem.

Doug


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> I'd love one of those 'heritage' number plates with a black background and silver lettering. I saw one on an Audi S3 in Ambleside and it looked great. However, I think the guy was taking a big risk with a plate costing several grand and not one I'd want to run.
> 
> My simple, dateless plate (not based on my initials) cost £3,000 and I'm planning to keep it until I'm tool old and infirm to drive and then pass it on to my son, so I don't want to risk any fudging or forging that might cause my right to display it to be withdrawn. Clearly, people with less costly DVLA select plates feel it's worth the risk, I dunno?
> 
> ...


I agree with all that Doug
ive had my 2 number 3 letter plate since the mid eighties and i wouldnt want to lose it now,
you would be suprised who recognises you by your plate
if i put mine on a Lambo or a mini i wouldnt need to be driving it for more than a few people to know it was mine.
haters of personal plates say "i like to anonamous" not me look at the car i drive :lol: nothing non descript about that
look after your personal plate they have always gone up in value

as for the DVLA they caught on to personal plates a little too late to change the way they issue them (back in the eighties they didnt even issue retention certificates it was on a car or you gave em back) although there was some talk of changes a few years ago (scarey for us owners) but instead they sell them hemselves now..


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Frightfully off topic now but...

I think that if a registration genuinely makes a word in the dictionary, e.g. T1 GHT, then you should be allowed to squeeze it together because that only serves to make it even more recognisable if your vehicle was to be involved in an incident (which I believe is the main ethos behind the standardisation rules) but with no other variations (e.g. typeface, size, etc). Now that police patrol vehicles have automatic number plate recognition with uplink to the police national database & DVLA, the argument is even stronger for sticking to the rules. I don't understand people who buy a distinctive registration and then make it more difficult for people to read by rendering it in "Lucida Calligraphic Old Style Italic Condensed". :?

I'm surprised at how many intelligent people who know my name ask me "what does your registration plate mean?" when it clearly doesn't mean or spell anything.

Doug


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

I was told recently that the DVLA is looking to issue "vanity" plates in the near future so people will be able to spend thousands and thousands to own their name etc.... The DVLA is also pulling potentially offensive plates as a matter of course now so there will be no more P3 NIS or the like issued any more :?


----------



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Here are my new plates for my TT. Hope you all like. Regards J.J. OR


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Never got pull up by the police but it did on the MOT for the spacing had to get it changed


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

30th birthday present - had it on cars now for 3.5 years with 0 tugs and no MOT issues either 

One of my favourite "mods" and I will never sell it.

Charlie


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> You would think T1 TTY would be on a TT wouldn't you? Alas, it's on a Porsche Boxter S, probably belonging to famous, shameless glamour or Page 3 model.


Someone at my work has T12 TYS on a Porsche Boxster!


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

I got something a little different ...as my TT has the BAM engine code...


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

MARKDABROWSKI said:


> Hi Matt, i'm in Hayden End (near Red House) Swindon. Do you live near? If so, i prob see you every day! lol
> L9WTT sounds ace! Daft question but i have to ask!......Is it lowered? :lol: Mine should read "H19HTT" as it looks like a 4x4 at that height! Gonna have to see charlie in the new year for some Apex springs.


I also live in Haydon End, I remember seeing yours around at Christmas time.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Brought this year before last as it matches my initials, been searching for ages for an affordable plate with IA, why my parents couldnt of given me a first name that was easier to get a plate to match :lol:

When I went for the MOT last September the tester thought the I was a 1 and even got his ruler out to measure the spacing of the groups of letters/number, and I know this guy, he said they are clamping down on plates and he could get his testing certificate taken away.

Seen for sale 1 AN on a Morris Minor some time ago but it was somehting like £75K and I think the number wasnt transferable from the vehicle.

E


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

E said:


>


Cool plate on a cool car! How much was the plate if you don't mind me asking?

Daz


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

The story behind my reg !

Lego is the name that call me. ( Even my Mum ( and yours ! joke))
77 was the year I was born. 
The 77 also looks like the TT badge and the rear on the slant
The best bit, some people see my reg has EGO ! :lol: 
Which ever way I look at it I think its cool 8)


















LEGO


----------



## flyhigh1 (Dec 10, 2009)

i got

T7 JH X

for the wife, 
T7 looks like TT
JH initials 
and X ....well thats the kiss for the her
another DVLA special for £245, 
try and get a pic on..
enjoy


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Daz8n said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, plate cost me £1300, was advertised for more but made a couple offers and in the end got it for that.

Would of liked less numbers but your talking more money for less numbers

E


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have this one, it goes with my beloved TTC


----------



## Lee Black (Jan 31, 2010)

A close friends number plate.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

My plate is a bit more generic so can be used on any Audi, the 
plate is AU51 XXX (audi xxx), so when I can afford a R8 I will be keeping 
the same plate


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's mine.










Cheers

Rich


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Lee Black said:


> A close friends number plate.


That plate is up for sale for £99,999 @ newreg.co.uk!! http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/search_results/homepage/text/newSearch/none/none/ROX-1E/1/index.html


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

NAFE_P said:


> That plate is up for sale for £99,999 @ newreg.co.uk!! http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/search_results/homepage/text/newSearch/none/none/ROX-1E/1/index.html


The person who posted it on the forum has a link to a numberplate dealer website on his signature, so must be in the trade.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have J11AJS on the Golf and E8 AJS on yellow I am on the look out for an AJS plate for the qS a 8 or 11 would be nice if any one sees one


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> NAFE_P said:
> 
> 
> > That plate is up for sale for £99,999 @ newreg.co.uk!! http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/search_results/homepage/text/newSearch/none/none/ROX-1E/1/index.html
> ...


Haha dodgy bugger!! lol


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Cost me £1185 in 2006.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

On another note ... My sister's DB fun toy 










8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

On the other car at the mo, but thinking of transferring it, other half is Maria Rozas


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

flyhigh1 said:


> i got
> 
> T7 JH X
> 
> ...


this number plate would be brilliant for me as my initials are jh even tho i have a private plate i am jealous


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta say, that is a monster of a car!


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

lego man said:


> LEGO


your car is stunning. The wheels are awesome


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wanna add mine but it says my pics to large to upload....any help?

Phil :?


----------



## flyhigh1 (Dec 10, 2009)

NAFE_P said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > LEGO
> ...


what are these wheels


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

flyhigh1 said:


> NAFE_P said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


BBS Challengers....http://www.tirerack.com/images/wheels/b ... _ci3_l.jpg

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

NAFE_P said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > LEGO
> ...


Thanks for the comment ! 8)

LEGO

ps That 20 quid is now in the post.... :wink:


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

My surnames sierra and my plate reads SI8RRA but it's currently registered to my old show car that hasn't had an mot or tax for 2 years


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

heres mine not TT related but been mine for 25 years
if people ask wassat for are you a bricklayer (a sarky copper asked once) i just say nuffink its just an odd number :lol:


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

trevp84 said:


> Wanna add mine but it says my pics to large to upload....any help?
> 
> Phil :?


Use something like photobucket and resize them.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Have a bit of a combination on mine.

P7 TT J - Name is Jonathan Pitt, but also it has the TT in the middle of the plate!

I was destined to own a TT from a birth :lol:


----------



## katalina12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry guys don't have a pic

but my reg is

TT 03 KAT (from dvla £250)

my name is katalina

another reason not to get rid of my TT :lol:


----------



## Bennett101 (Apr 24, 2006)

This was my first purchase after buying my TT.

I got pulled once by the local police for this plate, reasons being the illegal font, ghosted 4 rings in the background, Audi logo on the bottom corner and the 4 rings on the border edge. This is how *NOT* to make your plate  (lesson learned)










I now have plain plates with carbon fibre standard font. It's definitely one of my favourite purchases for the car


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey people just sorted a photobucket so now i can share my plate wiv y'al, its not tt related but bein a mahoosive Stoke Fan its suits me n my QS perfect! I got it the day i purchased my car n glad i did, think it finishes my tt off superb!

Did read BE STOKE but i removed the black dot below the R cus i knew i was pushin my luck n bin tugged once, but it was by cheshire police n he was a scouser n made it more than clear he'd pulled me cus i was a Stokie so i just took my fine n walked off smilin quite amused, he he! shit happens! but we cant all be Stokies! :wink:

Phil!


----------



## sciamo (Feb 4, 2010)

I was in the Manchester area the other day and passed a MK1 TT 180.

I noticed the reg plate was something like *T1 6AV*.

I did not think anything of it until I passed him and looked in the mirror.

I was impressed.

*VAG IT*

I wonder if TT1 6AV is available  - oh damn - isn't even possible.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sciamo said:


> I was in the Manchester area the other day and passed a MK1 TT 180.
> 
> I noticed the reg plate was something like *T1 6AV*.
> 
> ...


A bit off topic I appreciate but I saw T18 BAR didn't think much of it until I saw RABBIT in my rear view mirror 

Charlie


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL

Epic Fail

( only cos your a stoke fan )


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, Here's mine  
my name is Wendy  But could also be Wentt :lol:
£399 dvla


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

MTW said:


> i have TT02ZST


ive got TT02 JPT £350 DVLA


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

James Bond's little brother........... 8)


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't know whether anyone knows who has V6 TTC would be interested in purchasing if for sale? Is there anyway of locating owner without going through DVLA?

Mctavish


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

trevp84 said:


>


Wrong team for me but that is awesome!!! Where did you get that I want an Arsenal one!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is mine...not really TT related as it really isn't as quick as most would think :lol: 
Will be ordering a new one UK TTOC when I get of my ass and join it


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

mctavish said:


> I don't know whether anyone knows who has V6 TTC would be interested in purchasing if for sale? Is there anyway of locating owner without going through DVLA?
> 
> Mctavish


NOt sure but V60 TTC and V600 TTC were on eBay not long ago... gone now though, dunno if sold or just not listed anymore!!


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought this plate last year. 99 is just a number but I thought TTT could be TT Turbo !!!
Draws some glances from rival Audi owners!

We should be wary of car cloners should we not?


----------



## jayhanson (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw TT 51 JAY on Ebay last week and I really want it, but at £1500 they can keep it.


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's mine, came with the car:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Bought this just before I bought the car and sold it with it on...


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> trevp84 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cheers Joe! i got the plate off the dvla for a bargain price of 259 of the queens finest!

Mate of mine knocked up the plates for me as a favour and IMO hes done a mighty fine job, but if anyone asks my memory seems to have taken a leave of absence n i cant remember his name [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] :wink:

oooh! just realised ur boys are visitin the mighty Brit nxt weekend, we'll run rings around ya like we did when we knocked you out the FA cup!!!  ope ya aint still bitter :wink:


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wrong team for me but that is awesome!!! Where did you get that I want an Arsenal one![/quote]

Somebody seems to have already beaten ya to it but would of been perfect for ya

AR53NAL


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Can someone explain the whole process of getting a plate?

Purchase the one I want off the DVLA site then what? How long we talking to paying online to getting it on the car aswell?

Thanks


----------



## flyhigh1 (Dec 10, 2009)

takes about a week for the paper work to arrive, and then you fill in the form, post it back to DVLA, but that could take up to 6 weeks, 
I took mine to my local office ( look on web site for your nearest office ) i was in and out in 10 mins, with new tax disc , MOT, and part of V5, you have then got 48 hrs to get the plate on your car,,, simples
enjoy


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Took mine to local office, if you phone them they will tell you what you need to take, if i remember they gave me my tax disc there and then the reg doc's came a couple of weeks later.
Wendy


----------



## jaydav2306 (Feb 17, 2010)

jayhanson said:


> I saw TT 51 JAY on Ebay last week and I really want it, but at £1500 they can keep it.


They have some on DVLA website still I'm looking at getting TT52 JAY, 800 notes thought? they have plenty but I'm assuming you need one for a 51 plate?


----------



## flyhigh1 (Dec 10, 2009)

flyhigh1 said:


> takes about a week for the paper work to arrive, and then you fill in the form, post it back to DVLA, but that could take up to 6 weeks,
> I took mine to my local office ( look on web site for your nearest office ) i was in and out in 10 mins, with new tax disc , MOT, and part of V5, you have then got 48 hrs to get the plate on your car,,, simples
> enjoy


also if you buy from DVLA all fees are paid,


----------



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

here,s mine its me initials and iv transferd this from car to car from the age of 19 (im 35 now) got it for my bday all them years ago ...... God im feeling old now.......... i hate being old.............


----------



## Jako999 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry has no TT in it but on my TT. My nick name is Jako.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

yeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaa photo's at last....here's mine










i dont usually wear a flat cap...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> yeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaa photo's at last....here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a bucket at the back of car!!!! your never going to wash it!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

My sons enitials funny enough its also S-LINE AUDI...
My brothers got my old TT and I put G3 ATT on that
http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy15 ... ack009.jpg


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

saw a tt today with the plate v6 ttt. very 8)


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

zakkiaz said:


> GingerjaseTT02 said:
> 
> 
> > yeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaa photo's at last....here's mine
> ...


no but i made the wife :wink: :wink:


----------



## jsweet (Jan 10, 2010)

I really want to get a plate for my tt but i wanted to know whats the laws with the spacing? if i change where the gap is in the plate will i get stopeed by the police?


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > GingerjaseTT02 said:
> ...


Typical Male!! :roll:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

jsweet said:


> I really want to get a plate for my tt but i wanted to know whats the laws with the spacing? if i change where the gap is in the plate will i get stopeed by the police?


It is illegal to mis space your plate.......its a case of taking your chances with the police.

That said, should you get caught and the police report the offence to the DVLA (as well as issuing you a ticket!) - the DVLA will send you a 'warning' letter.

If you were to get caught a second time the DVLA would revoke the rights to the plate therefore you losing the money you spent buying it AND a fine :twisted:

(I speak from experience BUT I changed my plates over to avoid the 2nd offence! )

Saj


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> jsweet said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to get a plate for my tt but i wanted to know whats the laws with the spacing? if i change where the gap is in the plate will i get stopeed by the police?
> ...


The DVLA shouldn't sell number plates that have to be mis-spaced in the first place!! They sell F15 TME knowing full well it will become F15T ME!!


----------



## vsimon (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine is from myplates.com. Because I have a black tt, I chose a black licesnse plate; yes, Texas laws are that lenient about everything (especially guns)  . Mine says "IMPORT". Looks nice online but does not arrive at my court house until next week.


----------



## slimtim123 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got TT11 TTT on a retention certificate, intended to buy a TT in March but in the end I couldn't wait.

For Sale at £1795


----------



## G1T SR (Jan 9, 2011)

god i hope a woman owns the fistme plate :lol:


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's mine. I think there are a few other "T7" plates about?









Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Kill 4 birds with 1 Stone!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wak said:


> Kill 4 birds with 1 Stone!


Nice one!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i have this one for sale....came on mine when i bought it £350 on retention cert ... pm me....Mike


----------



## surferhodge (Dec 19, 2007)

I have TT 02 MAD... the best I could find legally spaced.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

surferhodge said:


> I have TT 02 MAD... the best I could find legally spaced.


Were you in the Bath area today? If it wasnt you it was another TT**MAD I spotted


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some are MAD and some just RULe.. :lol: 








Steve


----------



## kal225 (May 31, 2010)

I have K77S TT on mine  will try and get pics up


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

slimtim123 said:


> I've got TT11 TTT on a retention certificate, intended to buy a TT in March but in the end I couldn't wait.
> For Sale at £1795


what year etc is '11' ?

mines TT10 TTT straight from dvla last year before septembers '60'


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

11 will be out March this year, they went on sale on DVLA's site on Dec 8th


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

I just bought T7 OEM

as a cheap stop gap to get rid of my GAV plate, getting far to many Gavin & Stacey stick of my mates so when I can sell that I'll get a more personal 5 digit plate,


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

markypoo said:


> 11 will be out March this year, they went on sale on DVLA's site on Dec 8th


Did you get the one you were after Mark?

Oh, and back to the OP, I've got K44 TTR


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

TT K8 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > 11 will be out March this year, they went on sale on DVLA's site on Dec 8th
> ...


Hi Kate
I didnt go for it in the end its still available though and spells my first initial and complete second name but its an 11 plate and Id have to sit on it for a while as Im not buying new again :?


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

TT54 JON
TT's for JON quite apt seeing i do love them and name being John.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT5 4 JON said:


> TT54 JON
> TT's for JON quite apt seeing i do love them and name being John.


Funny, i nearly went for TT5 4 STE
Fred


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

This was always one of my favourites - I tried to buy it from DVLA but it had gone. Three weeks later I saw it at EvenTT06 at HMC. Classic for a TTOC member 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> This was always one of my favourites - I tried to buy it from DVLA but it had gone. Three weeks later I saw it at EvenTT06 at HMC. Classic for a TTOC member 8)


Sorry but i cant condone illegal plates.. :roll: it cheapens mine..  
V6 RULe


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

mine


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > 11 will be out March this year, they went on sale on DVLA's site on Dec 8th
> ...


Love the roadster in that colour, very nice! Cool plate too...everyone knows 'TTR' plates are the best! :wink:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

This is mine- phonetic spelling of my surname.

£399 from DVLA. The one I would really like is G10 RGO, but that's up for £15k!!!!!!!! Ouch! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's mine, had it on my Polo GTi for 3 years and now on the TT for about 14 months. Cost £250 from DVLA


----------



## ttanderson (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine had this one when i bought it, so hopefully draws some attention when i come to sell it.










And replaced it with this soon after. Just waiting to be pulled over due to dodgy spacing!


----------



## slimtim123 (Jan 16, 2011)

grasmere said:


> slimtim123 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got TT11 TTT on a retention certificate, intended to buy a TT in March but in the end I couldn't wait.
> ...


11 Will be available to put on a vehicle registered after 1st March 2011 and are already available


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

also the similar to charlies and also my favourite mod!


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the deal with all the plates? Why do they have at least one number in them?


----------



## G1T SR (Jan 9, 2011)

no girlys got T1TS XL then. lol


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Alec's TT said:


> What is the deal with all the plates? Why do they have at least one number in them?


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> What is the deal with all the plates? Why do they have at least one number in them?


I think you'll find the only car in the UK with no number in it belongs to the Queen! 

Graham


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Some of these aren't 'TT' private plates :roll:


----------



## G1T SR (Jan 9, 2011)

saw a tt with TT51CAM in southampton today


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Shev said:


> Some of these aren't 'TT' private plates :roll:


I thought that ages ago and that's why I didn't post mine  , but as usual on this forum the threads drift off track - a lot of the best threads are a result of completely off topic stuff though :lol: :lol:










Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Shev said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these aren't 'TT' private plates :roll:
> ...


Well apart from the below post on page 3 :roll: :lol:

viewtopic.php?p=1658925#p1658925


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Shev said:
> ...


      totally thought I had not posted on this one, I can't help myself :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Fitted mine at the weekend. Need to get pics.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

The missus nickname is "Pinky"... the TT has P900NKY on it...purchased for a bargin too


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Guessing your nickname is Perky then :lol:


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Guessing your nickname is Perky then :lol:


LOL not quite... but I do get some interesting looks when I get out of a bright blue TT with a plate that reads PINKY :roll:


----------



## slimtim123 (Jan 16, 2011)

Still got TT11TTT for sale, priced at £999 for a quick sale


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

slimtim123 said:


> Still got TT11TTT for sale, priced at £999 for a quick sale


Too many TTTTT's :lol:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Err, heres mine. Not quite a TT plate, but it looks like Dave


----------



## edwar02 (Apr 28, 2011)

When I bought a new 225 roadster in November 2000 I had ATT 725 on it. I had to sell because of divorce, the new owner kept the TT until last year; he now has the registration on a Skoda estate !


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Mine is TT02 ANJ, but not for much longer. That was the wifes name and divorced her so now divorcing myself from the reg too.
Will be available to buy soon if anyone wants it, if not, will go in the bin same as her. :twisted:


----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

Couldn't find a decent plate to match my name or initials, so went for
*V6 H TT* on my 3.2, sorry no pictures yet.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine:










[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

amcamc said:


> Couldn't find a decent plate to match my name or initials, so went for
> *V6 H TT* on my 3.2, sorry no pictures yet.


Theres only 1 plate worth having for the V6..








Steve


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Guessing your nickname is Perky then :lol:
> ...


Im so jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif] I do have black and silver showplates made up for my old Clio and that was P1NKY. Forgot to remove them after a show one day and drove down the motorway...absolutly pooped myself when I realised what I had done. Stopped at the next services and changed them just in time..phew. I have to say that everyone was looking at the car more than usual. lol.


----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> amcamc said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't find a decent plate to match my name or initials, so went for
> ...


What's that then Steve ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

amcamc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > amcamc said:
> ...


My name is Rul Collier.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

TT04MWT on mine. Its an 04 plate and the MWT is the previous owner's initials! Must make up an acronym for that...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ve got

R8 0R TT
T333 TRS


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

Being from the states, i don't quite understand. Can you guys just go online and order plates from a website? Ours come from our state, but we can personalize them for an extra cost!


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Basically here you get what you're given when the car is registered. You get a strict combination of letters and numbers which are made up of numbers to indicate year or first registration and letters for area, plus other digits to make unique. You can transfer these plates to another car so long as the plate doesn't suggest the second car is newer than it really is. So all our personal plates are basically ones someone got given by chance that they've sold on, or ones our licencing agency have sold.

This leads to lots of people using 5 to represent an S, dodgy spacing and coloured bolts to turn C into E etc!
Our speed cameras and auto plate readers can't cope with this so the police take a dim view.

Then there's the really old original reg like "A1" etc which are worth a fortune...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I didnt get a Pic,

but today I saw.....

White Bentley Convirtable with Red Leather interior, Red Alloy wheels............

With a Large Topless man .... full on bronze and burning skin in the sunshine....

With the plate G1PSY ..................


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Love it!! Photo would of been great


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

skegbravedave said:


> Love it!! Photo would of been great


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

skegbravedave said:


> Love it!! Photo would of been great


Here in Guernsey I bought this plate at Auction several years ago. No letters to be seen on any of our registration marks!!


----------



## Hoblands (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's mine !
Sorry about pic quality but it's off my phone


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Only legal plates should be shown as i can't condone the use of illegal ones.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

While we are on the subject of plates, sort of, who has pressed plated and where did you get them, and the first person that say "there are loads on ebay" will be flamed


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> While we are on the subject of plates, sort of, who has pressed plated and where did you get them, and the first person that say "there are loads on ebay" will be flamed


I've got pressed plates. There are loads on Google... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll ignore that, mainly because I need your expertise if your username is anything to go by, do you know what the PCD is for the Integrale? and if you say try Google I will come and turn your central heating up to full and pull the thermostat off the wall


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Here you go...

http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/webshop/uk- ... al-plates/

Got mine from here. :wink:


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Wak said:


> Sorry I didnt get a Pic,
> 
> but today I saw.....
> 
> ...


My bro was telling me about this exact same car at the weekend. Where did you see it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> I'll ignore that, mainly because I need your expertise if your username is anything to go by, do you know what the PCD is for the Integrale? and if you say try Google I will come and turn your central heating up to full and pull the thermostat off the wall


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Five stud 98 if I remember correctly... :wink:


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Petrolthreads said:
> 
> 
> > I'll ignore that, mainly because I need your expertise if your username is anything to go by, do you know what the PCD is for the Integrale? and if you say try Google I will come and turn your central heating up to full and pull the thermostat off the wall
> ...


Not quite 4 x 100's then, i wonder if I can get adapters


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Petrolthreads said:
> ...


You have an Integrale or are you looking to put Integrale wheels on a TT...


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Neither I was toying with the idea of Compomotives on a Mark 1 Golf


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Neither I was toying with the idea of Compomotives on a Mark 1 Golf


Nah, you need Zender Turbos for that... :wink:


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmmmm maybe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

They look like Ronals to me.
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> They look like Ronals to me.
> Steve


I owned that car from 1983 until 2010. I can say without any doubt they are Zender... :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i also had them on my MK1,, they are indeed Zenders,,,, rare as hens teath..


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Number plate is L80 TTR on a 180 TTR  quattro roadster.... cant add pic...at the mo.


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

My plate is RO52 LTT and my name is Rob an it kinda looks like ROBS L(Little?) TT lol well i think so..


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Holy thread revival batman

Looking at a cheep plt for the tt
I have no middle initial
Found these so far
Jp are my initials,jason,and the cars a 51 plt 225 q

JP51 TTT
JP51 BAM
JP51 AUD
JP51 JSN
TT51 JSN

These are all cheap 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

My plate is N77 CEJ










N = November (month I was born)
77 = Year I was born

CEJ= My initials.

Having had the plate for around 11 years, it cost my parents £250 when they gave it to me for my birthday, however it has cost me around £800 in fees everytime I change the car :lol:

Having read this thread a little at the start, it never occurred to me that 77 looks like the TT logo'ish either. So it goes well now it is on one :lol:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

N77 said:


> My plate is N77 CEJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it all mate


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice plate on eBay at the mo AUSI TTT £900 

Paul


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jaylad said:


> Holy thread revival batman
> 
> Looking at a cheep plt for the tt
> I have no middle initial
> ...


Are you a coupe...JP'5 1 TTC... or roadster...JP'5 1 TTR?
or maybe JA51N TT?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine ends LTT, means nowt to me although i could change my name by deed poll to YC52LTT and job's a good un :lol:



Probably cheaper than a private plate n all :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

SI4G TT Is for sale atm


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mines T40 DRC was put on by previous owner who was a doctor Chee


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Holy thread revival batman
> ...


Jp51ttc not available :-(


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Heres my one...bought it when i got the tt....









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Heres my one...bought it when i got the tt....
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

J15T BG or J15 TBG

Just big 

Have a pressed metal plate on the rear, looks good. No problems from local rozzers.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's mine. My kids bought this for me for my last birthday


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Don't tempt fate with the law by using dodgy spacing, it could be a 1k fine.
Steve


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Don't tempt fate with the law by using dodgy spacing, it could be a 1k fine.
> Steve


I agree with that, tempting though it is, it's such an easy pull for the local plod. Although the purge in our area at the moment seems to be illegal tints on windows, dodgy spacing on plates is always an open invitation to a fine.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Still not sure what to get
Narrowed it down to 2 I thing
JP51 TTT
OR
TT51 JSN

:?:


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> J15T BG or J15 TBG
> 
> Just big
> 
> Have a pressed metal plate on the rear, looks good. No problems from local rozzers.


I have pressed plates on both ends...never been stopped....yet


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my new plate. My initials, My Age, My car


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jaylad said:


> Still not sure what to get
> Narrowed it down to 2 I thing
> JP51 TTT
> OR
> ...


Save up so you can get a better one that looks different than a normal one and actually says something.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Still not sure what to get
> ...


Thanks for the helpful advice :wink:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jaylad said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jaylad said:
> ...


No problem at all, always happy to share advice  , I cant see the point in plates that have peoples initials on, or TTC or need spacing weird or screws adding to make it sort of look like something haha If your going to get one, do it properly and get one that actually says what its meant to and so others can read it lol


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Couple here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-AU51- ... 2585aab3da

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEAN-RUDE-FAS ... 3f2c8c7e7c


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

here,s mine and its the original registration


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My offering..

Soon to be a triplet collection.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve


----------



## lydecker77 (Nov 18, 2013)

*cherished plates can be a great investment for yourself, if you get your name or for your car,

chances are they always keep their value and it makes you stand out from the crowd!*


----------



## monkey! (May 20, 2010)

I was followed this morning by KI55 TTX in st.albans traffic

if you're on here, you had your front fog lamps on and it wasn't foggy. grrrr etc


----------



## lydecker77 (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/R3-TTC-fabulo ... 4acd1a8ba4

Now on EBAY- HAPPY XMAS- I WILL GIVE A GOOD DISCOUNT FOR A TT FORUM MEMBER! THANKS


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's mine, it was on the car when I bought it (from a woman called Margaret so doesn't really mean anything to me).


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Here's mine 










John


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

And mine


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

For all the TT H8 HOR ''s

Don't ask me why I have this plate I paid nothing for it so I figured I'll just whack it on the car 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> My offering..
> 
> Soon to be a triplet collection.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Steve


The girlfriends..

Steve


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> My offering..
> 
> Soon to be a triplet collection.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Steve


 Your parked in a disabled persons space :roll: tut tut


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

E576DAN said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > My offering..
> ...


You haven't met Steve then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine was *S77 AUD* when it was new, but it lost that plate some time before it got to me.


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

Danny1 said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Still not sure what to get
> ...


No you can't - it is almost impossible to get a private reg that "actually says something" apart from in the imagination of the person who bought it! :lol:

I have a private reg - it doesn't say anything unless you know me, but then it isn't one of these sad ones that is trying so hard to spell something out yet fails miserably.

As long as you are happy with your choice of private reg then all is good in the world, but I think you should go for something that means something to you, I'd go with TT51 JSN - you know what it means, those who know you will get it and most people will get the TT part, oh and you won't look like you can't spell!


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

R18 TTR RONS 1.8 TT Roadster


----------



## chief (Jul 8, 2009)

This came fitted to mine...and I absolutely hate it :lol:










Hate it so much, I've had the car since May and have done nothing about it :roll:


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

my offerings


----------



## Ant_TT (Dec 26, 2013)

Howdy all

Long time lurker, first time poster.....hope all are well....thought it was about time i said hello 

Can anyone offer any advice..... I'm looking to sell my "TT02 ANT" plate privately.....not having much joy via all online methods of selling it - can anyone suggest any good places to list it? Tried the usual known places (fleabay, etc etc) but other than being offered "I'll give you twenty quid to take it off your hands" i'm at a total loss of where to try :?

Any help or advise would be gratefully appreciated, open to realistic offers and hope any kind forum members can point me in the right direction....

Thanks again 

Ant


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Private plates are all about self indulgence really but so what. It's no different to any other external cosmetic mod that someone makes. You can't even see it unless you're out of the car. If your plate has some relevance to the outside world then fine but I personally couldn't give a monkeys (although looking at some makes me wonder what the hell they mean). My plate is an improvement over the original and that's all that matters to me.

I think the changes that most seem to get dragged into are more to do with the style and image of the TT in the first place. I've owned more cars (and bikes) than I care to mention over the years but this (and my previous 225) are the only two cars I've ever modded or cosmetically changed to any extent.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have J11AJS on the Golf and E8 AJS on yellow I am on the look out for an AJS plate for the qS a 8 or 11 would be nice if any one sees one


Ended up with R50 AJS 








Cheeky one of the Golf


----------



## memoht (Dec 8, 2013)

My new plate arrived today. LLAP.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

There's a black roadster around here with

*TT5 I LOV*

Seen it a few times including today.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Mine... Not TT related! but neat and 'personal' 


However... Would prefer this, spotted at services on M6


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Oops. - sorry! 
Wrong room


----------



## poghead (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't have a pic to upload, but mine spells out WASIT TT, as in... mum see that car that just passed us, was it a TT? Came with the car after some negotiating! 8)


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## T1 4LEX (Sep 23, 2013)

Kind of looks like TT ALEX
my name is Alex.... Just if you were wandering

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hksb (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got TT13 VOJ, which would spell "LOVE ITT" in the rear view mirror (of the car in front)!

I'm looking to sell it (preferably to a TT owner) but not too sure where the best place to go....


----------



## JoTT (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine is t7 sot looks like tt sot but previous owner wants plate back  just waiting on dvla to change everything over then my plate will be on it k15 jor not tt but hides age of my car :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

T7 YOO

Pretty cool.but it's coming off to make way for my personal plate


----------



## day881 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have N60 TTT came with car


----------



## albogg (Dec 26, 2013)

here you are new plate on


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

If they ever bring out a A8 limited edition TT D eisel, I'll transfer my plate...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Here's mine - on retention at present if you're interested.


----------



## Ayaz (Oct 17, 2013)

R3 LRX (RELAX) - currently on my BMW 325ci
S77 KTT (SIIK TT) - on retention
T11 NEO (TUNED) - sold just last week, soon to be on a Yamaha R6
W99 NTD (WAANTED) - sold this years ago.. made me a tidy £6k profit!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Guess what SWMBO's name is? :lol:


----------



## auditt8ntdi (Dec 12, 2013)

I just bought H14 HNN names hanan so just bought it last month hate the fact my car is an x plate so going to get it on asap


----------



## Ayaz (Oct 17, 2013)

Apologies for the picture quality!


----------



## Cliffwah (Apr 11, 2012)

K14NTT on mine, keeps people guessing its age.


----------



## Ant_TT (Dec 26, 2013)

Ant_TT said:


> Howdy all
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.....hope all are well....thought it was about time i said hello
> 
> ...


Can anyone advise or offer any help......?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

J3SHF will be going on mine, nothing to do with the TT but off my old regrettably sold Integrale Evo2.


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry no pics. Mines T225 BHP.


----------



## bombeiusz (Oct 22, 2010)

19\G/48


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's mine but would prefer to have the one on my wife's car which is A9 TOY


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Jaylad said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jaylad said:
> ...


18 months later and I've finally got my reg :roll:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll have to keep an eye out for you now around the Black Country "ar kid" 

225 TT was still for sale on line earlier this year, can't justify to myself and certainly not to my wife spending £4.5k on a plate though :-(

Warren.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Just realised that this is the first picture I have with my new blinds in as well


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

18 TTS for me :roll:


----------



## rusty dan (May 26, 2015)

YD52 ZTT - Original number plate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My little run-around..

Steve


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

18 months later and I've finally got my reg :roll: 







[/quote]

Had a change already,got some nice pressed plates


----------



## B19WEV (May 21, 2015)

This is what came on the roadster I just bought. The S12 sort of looks like a heart









Steve


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I have this one, which came with the car










Pretty fitting as my name is Oli


----------



## ewargooe (May 23, 2015)

Came with the car, my T11 EFG I had on another car (my initials) wouldn't look as good


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

How much do ppl pay for private plates I have had a look but don't seem to be able to find anything I like or the ones I do like are priced ridiculously so for now I got rid of the plates advertising the rip off garage that I bought the car from and have a nice gel resin original plate


----------



## Elsomrstt (May 7, 2015)

Plate will change soon as I live in France


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Mine is J10 TTF as my name is Jo - surname begins with F and just a bonus that the TTF also stands for TT FORUM !!

Bought direct from DVLA for £250 which included the assignment fee of £80

Bargain !


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

malstt said:


> And mine,


Love that spoiler what is it .?


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have TT02 RHT for sale if anyone is interested?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fisher4772 said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > And mine,
> ...


Sorry to say Mals old TT was in a crash and is no more


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

And just for good measure


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Andy that plates work better in 3s..



Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Parking in a disabled bay.

Makes a change from being on a ramp I suppose.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> Parking in a disabled bay.
> 
> Makes a change from being on a ramp I suppose.


You mean, something similar to your signature pic..
Steve


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

couldnt get any more T's 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Parking in a disabled bay.
> ...


Yes but my ramps are in a garage with people that know what they are doing :wink:

Pipe dreams to you I'm afraid..


----------



## Hands of stone (Aug 10, 2015)

I purchased my Quattro 3.2 roadster 2007 model with the plate BO05 TTT in 2009 but not sure if the plate is worth much? It tends to get noticed and commented on a lot more than my convertible XK8 which also has a private plate.


----------



## bekov5 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just purchased this for the V6 8)


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

^^^^ close enough i suppose :lol:


----------



## Morty (Oct 18, 2010)

Had this when we were back in the UK


----------



## Isoturnip (Aug 4, 2015)

I currently have D3B TT but am looking to sell as my name isn't Deborah


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Old thread revival..!!

Just got this for Crimbo..!!!










Well chuffed... CJ


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Clean and unclean.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Not the best pic but....


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's mine


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

My plates for sale if anyone with a V6 is interested


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

neil_audiTT said:


> My plates for sale if anyone with a V6 is interested


^^^^^^ That is so fecking awesome... ^^^^^^^

Stunning colour.. right stance.. great wheels... very nice...

CJ


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Dont, I'll start to regret selling


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Was going to get TT05 DJC - TTQS and my initials I thought.

Changed my mind and went for something without TT I could use on other cars.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Yep, wish I'd kept mine now as well (the car and the plate). I was offered a grand for my plate at a car show which was tempting but I'd only just got it. Sadly the car and plate has now gone but the more time passes, the more I miss her. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

This is mine:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/FRn6UV

Excuse the link but i can never work out how to upload a pic on here lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chris has a good plate on his V6 32 TT also seen 225 TT for sale


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

new plates for xmas of the girlfriend.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just seen 180 TT for sale


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Mine, thought it would be nice to tie my 2 Audi's together.


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's mine, original plate


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mine on the convertible


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Some of you have some seriously good TT plates haha


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just seen 180 TT for sale


How much?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoskyn said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen 180 TT for sale
> ...


I think it was about £7000


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

lol what !!! thats alot of upgraded


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Wiggles01 said:


> Mine on the convertible


Is it because you have a TTR or a W16 engine or both?


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

damien.wrl said:


> Wiggles01 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine on the convertible
> ...


I was going for W16 ( wiggles ) TTR ( TT Roadster )

Wiggles is my nick name used from my paintball playing days so people that know me get it

Wig


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Gel plate added today.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> Gel plate added today.


That looks v good,to me at least.
I suppose silver or white body colour helps on front plate appearance too?

Just struck me ,probably a lot of others too.. number plate replacement whatever cold be a real growth industry when the new non eu type plates whatever they are come in?


----------

